# Sticky  Polmax3133 website



## Adrenaline96

Hello,

I noticed that the index of the polmax3133 website is messed up, probably the website is abandoned, so I decided to host a snapshot of the website.

Address to reach the snapshot: Polmax3133

Regards,
Adrenaline


----------



## Odessa200

Wow. Great job!!! Not sure if the original owner minds this but he became inactive and we for sure can use this info that he at one point made public.
Thanks again!


----------



## RITinker

Wow, the links work and everything. Thanks!
I was hoping someone had saved the whole thing. Polmax put a lot of time and effort into compiling all that data, it would have been a shame to have it lost. 

Does anyone know what happened to Polmax and why his website shut down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Good job Adrenaline


----------



## joecool

Fantastic job recreating such a valuable resource for all here. 
Should be made into a sticky at the top portion of the f10 forum by the mods.


----------



## stevarad

I love you.

Simple as that.

Thank you.


Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Yes, should be sticky.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

Yay it's a sticky


----------



## Adrenaline96

Update:

I'd like to thank @Chascomm for making this thread sticky. Also, I checked by hand every page and it turns out I missed quite a few high resolution images with my initial rip. After a few tedious hours of checking images by hand I fixed everything, I even fixed two images that were wrongly linked in the HTML code, what that means is that there were 2 high resolution images that were never displayed properly due to some naming typos, now that's fixed.

Enjoy.


----------



## columela

Adrenaline96 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I noticed that the index of the polmax3133 website is messed up, probably the website is abandoned, so I decided to host a snapshot of the website.
> 
> Address to reach the snapshot: Polmax3133
> 
> Regards,
> Adrenaline


Thank you 
This website was essential to gather information about my 3133. Great service to the community.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Adrenaline96 said:


> Update:
> 
> I'd like to thank @Chascomm for making this thread sticky. Also, I checked by hand every page and it turns out I missed quite a few high resolution images with my initial rip. After a few tedious hours of checking images by hand I fixed everything, I even fixed two images that were wrongly linked in the HTML code, what that means is that there were 2 high resolution images that were never displayed properly due to some naming typos, now that's fixed.
> 
> Enjoy.


Again, I love you man..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ascalon

Fair play, @Adrenaline96, that is a genuine public service.


----------



## Mister Mike

Nice. A little something for the old comrades who still check in from time to time.


----------



## Victorv

Wooow, that's amazing. Thank you for your effort buddy, we all here are grateful 

Is the whole Polmax page? or is missing something??

Bests!


----------



## Adrenaline96

Victorv said:


> Wooow, that's amazing. Thank you for your effort buddy, we all here are grateful
> 
> Is the whole Polmax page? or is missing something??
> 
> Bests!


You mean the original website? The guy behind the whole polmax3133 thing I think abandoned the idea, hopefully he is well. My snapshot is up and running.


----------



## Victorv

Adrenaline96 said:


> You mean the original website? The guy behind the whole polmax3133 thing I think abandoned the idea, hopefully he is well. My snapshot is up and running.


Hello Adrenaline, yeh i mean if all the information and photos of the orinigal polmax3133 are on your snapshot. Is awsome your work


----------



## Adrenaline96

Victorv said:


> Hello Adrenaline, yeh i mean if all the information and photos of the orinigal polmax3133 are on your snapshot. Is awsome your work


Not only is everything working, I even fixed two high resolution images that were wrongly linked in the website code, like when you press on a small image the big one pops up in a new tab, it didn't work on two images because of typos, I fixed that so everything works just as it should, I checked by hand every page.


----------



## Victorv

Adrenaline96 said:


> Not only is everything working, I even fixed two high resolution images that were wrongly linked in the website code, like when you press on a small image the big one pops up in a new tab, it didn't work on two images because of typos, I fixed that so everything works just as it should, I checked by hand every page.


Woow tha's amazing. Many many thanks friend


----------



## Johnsmithdoe15

what a great service to provide, as this information so well pulled together by polmax should not be lost to the sands of time


----------



## dongholienxominhduc

oh! thanks You so much!


----------



## DolleDolf

This is great. I had found a mirror site or whatever but this is better.


----------



## tonycro

goldmine, thanks


----------



## Johanaxe66

Adrenaline96 said:


> Not only is everything working, I even fixed two high resolution images that were wrongly linked in the website code, like when you press on a small image the big one pops up in a new tab, it didn't work on two images because of typos, I fixed that so everything works just as it should, I checked by hand every page.


Thanks a lot for the work you did to bring new life to the Polmax website. I have learnt so much by reading the text and looking at the pictures. Also this has given me lots of inspiration for a number of "investments". Yes, my wife probably doesn't share that part of the fascination.

Anyhow, during the last weeks I have had quite a lot of problem opening the website. Every now and then I get a message telling "Web server is down Error code 521". Is there a known reason for this or is it just a local problem in my own neghbourhood?

Again, 1000 thanks for your work!


----------



## Adrenaline96

Johanaxe66 said:


> Thanks a lot for the work you did to bring new life to the Polmax website. I have learnt so much by reading the text and looking at the pictures. Also this has given me lots of inspiration for a number of "investments". Yes, my wife probably doesn't share that part of the fascination.
> 
> Anyhow, during the last weeks I have had quite a lot of problem opening the website. Every now and then I get a message telling "Web server is down Error code 521". Is there a known reason for this or is it just a local problem in my own neghbourhood?
> 
> Again, 1000 thanks for your work!


Hello, the hosting company is doing some ooopsies, I'll look into it.


----------



## Johanaxe66

Adrenaline96 said:


> Hello, the hosting company is doing some ooopsies, I'll look into it.


Thanks a lot!

"Ooopsies", I can relate to that ))


----------



## ruslan898

Adrenaline96 said:


> Hello, the hosting company is doing some ooopsies, I'll look into it.


Hi. Your site was awesome. I used it all the time. Do you know why it’s no longer accessible? Is that going to be fixed eventually? Please say yes!


----------



## Adrenaline96

It should be back now. The hosting company were replacing some older hard drives with new ones and the website happened to be hosted on the old stuff. I hope now everything is fine.


----------



## Johanaxe66

Yes, it seems to be up and running again. Great news and many many thanks for keeping the site alive. It keeps so much valuable knowledge! 👍👍👍


----------

